# El mejor microcontrolador que existe y que su uso sea general



## roquetiesto (Nov 17, 2008)

Quisiera saber si existe algun microcontrolador(pic, gal,etc), en el cual se pueda programar casi tod, contadores, circuitos combinacionales, etc, y si es comercial
Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 17, 2008)

una FPGA , con eso vas a poder programar todo lo que queras.
aunque siendo ducho en la programación y electrónica con un pic podes hacer casi de todo


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2008)

Un autómata programable, sea sencillo como el Zelio 2 o con el Simatic S7 300 en lenguaje AWL.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 18, 2008)

Microcontrolador como tal no creo que exista uno facilemente catalogado como "mejor en todo" algunos te van a dar eficiencia de programa y otros facilidad de uso o tal vez ventajas en los puertos de salida

Pero si estas hablando de programar desde la electronica interna solo te queda usar CPLDs o FPGAs y solo hay 2 marcas tipicas en el mercado, Altera y Xilinx, en lo personal solo medio conozco los Altera asi que no se que tantas ventajas tengan contra los Xilinx....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 18, 2008)

En teoria lo que pides se parece bastante a la familia PSOC de cypress que tiene un poquito de todo, analogico y digital.

En cuanto al mejor del mundo depende de la aplicacion que deseas crear, es como pedir que martillo es el mejor del mundo, depende si eres herrero o ebanista o paleta.

En cuanto a las FPGA depende para que lo quieras, es una tonteria utilizar una FPGA si puedes hacerlo con un par de integrados CD4XXX o TTL o un pic16f508


----------



## roquetiesto (Nov 18, 2008)

Tienen razon en eso un pic es suficiente pero cual es el pic mas comercial y que sirva para programar casi todo Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 18, 2008)

yo lo más completo que he usado es pic18f2550 pero el pic tambien depende de la aplicación . por ejemplo el 2550 lo podes usar para hacer proyectos con usb pero no te sirve para procesar señales como los dspic


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

El ATmega8 tiene todo lo nesesario y cuesta la mitad que un pic16f876 y es mas rapido hasta trabaja con puert usb claro por software. Hay muchos copiladores IAR AVR, CodeVisionAVR, Bascom, winavr, ImageCraft, MiKroBasic AVR, AtmanAVR y mas...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 20, 2008)

No existe un micro PARA TODO de la misma forma que no existe un martillo para todo.

Como te comentaba cristian_elect los Atmel es lo mas parecido al termino para todo, por lo menos historicamente.

La razon es que hay varios fabricantes de chip  que utilizan la arquitectura 8051, por lo que puedes utilizar un programa de un micro de ATMEL con otro de Analog siendo "compatible" con algunos cambios.
Como tienes mas gama de fabricantes tienes mas posibilidades de tengan los perifericos que buscas.

En cambio los PIC solo son de microchip y hay lo que hay te guste o no.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 20, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No existe un micro PARA TODO de la misma forma que no existe un martillo para todo.



Exactamente... 

Mejor comentanos cual es la aplicacion y te podemos ayudar a escoger el numero de parte mas adecuado... si tu aplicacion es para aprender a usar un microcontrolador entonces te recomiendo cualquiera de 28 pines con interface serial y convertidor ADC, en Atmel puede ser ATMEGA48 o ATMEGA88 y en Microchip puede ser el PIC16F873


----------



## nietzche (Sep 19, 2010)

Oigan si me pueden decir donde puedo encontrar algo de info. para poder programar y grabar el microcontrolador de Texas Instruments ?????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lo primero siempre es ver en la pagina del fabricante.... 

http://focus.ti.com/mcu/docs/mcupro...milyId=342&DCMP=MCU_other&HQS=Other+IL+msp430
http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/LATINOAMERICA/homePage/index.html


Despues me gusta ver los sitios de informacion que llegan a poner en wikipedia

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSP430


----------



## snakewather (Sep 19, 2010)

roquetiesto dijo:


> Quisiera saber si existe algun microcontrolador(pic, gal,etc), en el cual se pueda programar casi tod, contadores, circuitos combinacionales, etc, y si es comercial
> Gracias




LOS GPGA son muy completos como han mencionado aunque creop que todo depende de la aplicacion que vallas a hacer en gustos se rompen generos unos te diran que AVR, Pic, otros dsPIC, etc Pero creo que al final todo depende de lo que tu necesites para tu aplicacion!!!!


----------



## nietzche (Sep 19, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Lo primero siempre es ver en la pagina del fabricante....
> 
> http://focus.ti.com/mcu/docs/mcupro...milyId=342&DCMP=MCU_other&HQS=Other+IL+msp430
> http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/LATINOAMERICA/homePage/index.html
> ...


 
Pero el mio es el Delfino con 32 bits y 300 Mhz de velocidad, creo que hice una mala adquisicion, al parecer se graba con una placa de desarrollo como el pic32 y valo como 60 dolares, el micro parece muy bueno pero dificil de manejar, tan solo el encapsulado es 256QFN


----------

